# Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen



## SchnickNick (6. Oktober 2012)

*Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

Hey Leute!

Wenn ich meinen Pot auch mal kalt machen will brauch ich natürlich als anständiger Bencher auch ein Temperaturmessgerät 

Nach suchen im Netz bin ich auf das Volcraft K102, Voltcraft PL-120 T2 und Peaktech 5140 gestoßen.
Preislich und vom messbaren Temperaturbereich alle passend, aber ich frag mich wo die Unterschiede liegen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den einzelnen Geräten?

Rein vom Lieferumfang wäre das Peaktech natürlich am besten.

Also lasst mal hören


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

das PL-120 T2 ist im Prinzip der Nachfolger des K102 und recht gut. Habe es bereits bei crazzzy85 im Einsatz gesehen.

Von PeakTech habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört, aber sieht ziemlich gut aus ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## SchnickNick (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

Dadurch hätte ich auch gesagt dass das K102 schonmal ausscheidet 
Genauer wirst du dir das Pl-120 T2 aber nicht angeschaut haben? Also dass es dich überzeugt hat oder?

Vielleicht lässt sich zm PeakTech ja noch was herausfinden. Aber so ne Tasche dazu ist doch schonmal was feines


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

Ich habe denen mal eine Mail geschickt. Von den Details aus dem Datenblatt her kann das Thermometer schon was. Wenn es nicht eilt gebe ich dir bescheid wenn ich mehr weiß. Vielleicht nehme ich die in meinen Shop mit auf.


----------



## SchnickNick (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

Ja das Datenblatt schaun schon gut aus habe es mir auch angeschaut 
Eilen tut es nicht aber demnächst möchte ich mir schon eins zulegen.


----------



## Superwip (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*



> Voltcraft PL-120 T2


 
Soweit ich weiß liegt dem kein für tiefe Temperaturen geeigneter Temperaturfühler bei.


Allgemein würde ich eher ein ordentliches Multimeter mit Temperaturmessfunktion und einen Temperaturfühler extra kaufen. Das ist zwar vielleicht etwas teurer, dafür kann man ein Multimeter auch für andere Zwecke nutzen.

Wirklich schlecht ist wohl keines der Geräte, ich würde daher das billigste nehmen.


----------



## SchnickNick (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Themperaturmessgerät für´s Benchen*

Der beiliegende Temperatursensor beim Pl-120 T2 schafft -20°C. Ein Passender Sensor für unsere Einsatzzwecke ist vorhanden und ein Multimeter auch. Daher finde ich ist ein Gerät mit Funktionen eines Multimeters und Thermometers nicht sinnvoll, zumindest nicht für mich.

Mal schauen was PeakTech an den 8auer schreibt. Mich würde interessieren welchen Temperaturbereich dort die beiliegenden Sensoren abdecken. Ich selbst konnte unter der Beschreibung im Lieferumfang noch nichts herausgefunden.


----------

